# Config changes in dovecot 1.2.6 [SOLVED]

## rev138

I am running a mail server using dovecot-1.1.7-r1. I recently updated to 1.2.6, but this does not seem to accept the old config:

```

* Stopping dovecot ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting dovecot ...

FMultiple files for module autocreate_plugin: /usr/lib/dovecot/imap/autocreate_plugin.so, /usr/lib/dovecot/imap/lib20_autocreate_plugin.so

Error: imap dump-capability process returned 89

Fatal: Invalid configuration in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf                                                                                              [ !! ]

```

I don't want to reconfigure dovecot from scratch because getting it right the first time was a pain in the ass, so I'm hoping I could get some help figuring out what needs to be changed to make it 1.2 compliant. I've already looked at dovecot's less-than-user-friendly docs but I'm still not sure what the problem is.

Below is my config, minus comments. Does anyone have an idea what it's complaining about?

```

protocols = imap imaps pop3s                                      

protocol imap {                                                   

  mail_plugins = quota imap_quota expire                          

}                                                                 

protocol pop3 {                                                   

  mail_plugins = quota expire                                     

}                                                                 

protocol lda {                                                    

  postmaster_address = postmaster@example.org                     

  mail_plugins = quota expire                                     

}                                                                 

disable_plaintext_auth = no                                       

ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.crt                       

ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.key                        

mail_location = maildir:/home/mail/%d/%n/:INDEX=/home/mail/%d/%n/indexes

mail_uid = mail                                                         

mail_gid = mail                                                         

first_valid_uid = 207                                                   

last_valid_uid = 207                                                    

first_valid_gid = 207                                                   

last_valid_gid = 207                                                    

protocol imap {                                                         

}                                                                       

                                                                        

protocol pop3 {

}

protocol lda {

  postmaster_address = postmaster@example.com

}

auth default {

  mechanisms = plain login

  userdb passwd {

  }

  passdb sql {

    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-mysql.conf

  }

  userdb sql {

    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-mysql.conf

  }

  user = nobody

  socket listen {

    master {

      path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master

      mode = 0600

      user = mail

      group = mail

    }

    client {

      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

      mode = 0660

      user = postfix

      group = postfix

    }

  }

}

dict {

  quota = db:/var/lib/dovecot/expire.db

}

plugin {

  quota = maildir:INBOX

  expire = Trash 7 Junk 30

  expire_dict = proxy::expire

}

```

Thanks!

----------

## rev138

Anyone?

----------

## FlorianSchmidt

You have multiple

```

protocol imap {                                                         

}                                                                       

                                                                       

protocol pop3 {

}

protocol lda {

  postmaster_address = postmaster@example.com

} 

```

entries, try to comment them out

----------

## rev138

Odd. That's a lot less obvious when the config file is full of comments.

I removed these, but it didn't make a difference. Version1.1.7 didn't seem to mind them, in any case.

----------

## rev138

One thing I noticed is that 1.1.7-r1 has the "pop3d" USE flag enabled and this seems to have been stripped from 1.2.6. Does dovecot no longer support pop3?

----------

## rev138

No, that's not it. Even after removing all references to pop3 it gives the same error.

----------

## M

autocreate plugin now comes with dovecot, remove earlier manualy compiled plugin and try again.

----------

## rev138

 *M wrote:*   

> autocreate plugin now comes with dovecot, remove earlier manualy compiled plugin and try again.

 

Excellent! Thanks much!

----------

